

How does one remove their HN account? - jenncom

I&#x27;d like to unsubscribe from your newsletter. Thanks.
======
schrodingersCat
Apparently you cannot do this:

From
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ):

"HN does not have a way to delete your account directly, but you can
‘anonimize’ your profile by removing any identifying information there. The
email address is not visible for outsiders so you don’t need to worry about
that, simply wipe your about box and call it a day. If you used your real life
name as your username it’s a bit more of a problem, especially if your name is
not ‘John Smith’, you could try emailing the owner of the site but I would
reserve that to those occasions where you really think it matters.

If this is to ‘unsay’ stuff that you wrote in the past then that’s a good
reminder to think twice before you hit that submit button lest you cause
someone needless work."

------
tehwebguy
Wait, do you actually get a newsletter?

